# Really need help fast as possible



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Im new to the forums here and i really like it.
I got a female swordtail and i really want to know fast if shes ready to burst (give birth) or more time here its a picture of it.
Thanks.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like she's got a ways to go. I would recommend getting rid of the goldfish unfortunately. they need completely different water conditions.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Well how much time you will give her.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

she's still got a ways to go. 2 or 3 weeks maybe?


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Ohh because her belly its really dark and big.
well anyways thanks.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with justin re: the goldfish, and I'd recommend getting more female swordtails and mollies to make sure they have a 2f/1m ratio. Keeps them from getting harassed to death


----------

